# no parking lights 67 gto



## crank.it (May 31, 2015)

hi folks new to the site,just spent couple hours searching the forums for some info on the rear running lites seems the front park lites work but rears do not unless I hot wire the headlite switch then they will lite so continuity is no the issue...iam suspecting the headlight switch its an 8 prong and pulls 3 times??? it is new however their seems to be 1 prong to many ???little bit for first pull which does nothing 2nd pull and front park lites come on (no dash lites either) or rear running lites....also no power to the instrument panel fuse???which runs to headlite switch..... grounds? does the headlite switch run power back to the fuse on one side then back to the dash and parking lites???problem was handed off to me to figure out love the car but its a customers .....so trying to help him out....thanks in advance...crank.it


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

I would guess check grounds. I had solder a ground onto my park lamp housings to get them to work!


----------



## crank.it (May 31, 2015)

this is a weird one ....trying to KISS( keep it simple stupid )but ive taken the body firewall plugs out kinda crappy but new grease in between the plugs so someone has been in their???I think the headlight switch isn't right it pulls 3 times??? 2 is normal and no power to the brown wire which runs the parking lights,,,,,,thanks for the reply any more suggestions let em rip thanks


----------



## crank.it (May 31, 2015)

still working on the parking light issue.... new switch on the way hopefully that helps....but are the parking lights suppose stay on or off when headlights are turned on??????mine go off which leaves the back dark....I believe they should stay on???....thanks in advance ....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The parking lights only come on when the switch is pulled half way out. They go off when the headlamps are on. Lots of guys (not me) wire them so they stay on with the headlamps on. I prefer the vintage look, with two wide set dim yellow beams cutting through the night.


----------



## crank.it (May 31, 2015)

thanks gee I guess their working properly...now gotta find why the rear park lights don't come on at all...def not grounds...thanks


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

If I am reading the wiring diagram correctly, the tail lights are on a separate fuse from the front parking lights. 3rd fuse from the bottom on the left. All the power to the rear lighting goes thru a flat harness. So if all the other lighting is working (brake, backup, license plate), then the fuse is the likely culprit. Keep us posted.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I need to go out into the garage and verify that the tail lights are supposed to come on with the parking lights. Haven't used the parking lights on mine since about 1984!! It would suck if you're chasing a ghost. I'll get back to you on this in the next couple of days.....


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

The front parking lights go on and off with the headlight switch. First pull parking lights and tail lights and instrument panel go on. Second pull headlights go on and parking lights go off and inst panel stays on. But tail lights stay on with the headlights.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Interesting... As you can see in my new avatar, my parking lights and headlights are on together. As far as I know it wasn't modified (certainly not by me, anyway). I'll have to take a closer look and see if there has been a jumper installed or if the parking light wire has been moved.

Avatar pic is small, but it's this: (one of my favorite pics, BTW... Taken on a foggy afternoon on Hwy.1 In Sonoma County)


----------



## crank.it (May 31, 2015)

so this is kinda a weird one If the headlights come on and the park lights (REAR)go out it would be dark in the back....thus leading me to the switch....now I have no power to 4th fuse up from bottom on right which is brown to the tail lights..I can jump it from the switch(headlight) to run the park lights in rear but when I pop on the headlights they go out ....confuseing I know>>>.....brake directional all work as they should so power is getting back their just not the tail parking lights...new switch is here so ill post more sat if ya wanna hear it ....


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Attached are the exterior wiring diagram and the fuse ID wiring from the service manual. hope they help. BTW for the fuse diagram, Tempest GTO is on the bottom.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just checked my original '67. The tail lights do indeed come on with the light switch half pulled out into the park position. So you do have an issue........


----------



## crank.it (May 31, 2015)

thanks guys for all the helpatriot::....followed and chased wires for a while and found on the back of the fuse block some loose and corroded connections... cleaned them... yahoo got parking lights!!!! :thumbsup:I suggested to the cust he install an American auto wire kit...Ive done a few and they seem to be very good....any thoughts on another brand????


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

crank.it said:


> thanks guys for all the helpatriot::....followed and chased wires for a while and found on the back of the fuse block some loose and corroded connections... cleaned them... yahoo got parking lights!!!! :thumbsup:I suggested to the cust he install an American auto wire kit...Ive done a few and they seem to be very good....any thoughts on another brand????



Nooooooo! If it's a stock ride and mostly original, the best way to go is to get replacement (original look and feel) M and H Wiring harnesses. They used to sell directly to customers, but now only go through dealers (like Classic Industries), as I understand it. Do a google search for them. I've used them on several projects and it is truly plug and play.

Here's a link to their site: http://www.wiringharness.com/

Chuck


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Chuck said. M&H is the only real choice here. Identical to the original harness, easy to install, no fabrication needed. And it'll keep the integrity and value of the car where it needs to be.


----------



## crank.it (May 31, 2015)

GUYS GUYS take it easy LOL..... I would never butcher a stock ....well maybe a Camaro....but Iam a cutlass fan thru and thru(only cause the damn gto was to expensive).....Iam gonna look at the site and give the owner some proding in the mn direction.....he wants me to cut the roof and put a sun roof in his 67 gto all stock whatta ya think:laugh::laugh:thanks for all the help I think I will be hanging around seem like a good group even if I cant do some customizing....


----------

